# CPC-A need a job as a coder quickly!!!



## joybengson (Mar 23, 2009)

I am posting because I have been laid off from my previous job in Dec '08..this is the longest I have been unemployed!
I live in the Los Angeles,CA area..I am hoping that someone will reply back to me..I have done searches on yahoohotjobs.com, careerbuilder.com, monster.com, indeed.com and juju.com and have not recieved any calls for an interview yet...I have been doing searches since Jan..I have no experience in coding or billing besides the practices I did in school while studying for the CPC exam at the end of last year...I have been posting my resume to jobs that I am sure I am not qualified for due to no experience hoping that they will ask me to come in for an interview. I have also posted my resume to entry level positions as well..
I did not how hard it was to sell myself even after getting my CPC certificate. 

I am dependable, responsible and punctual individual who can learn quickly, multi-task efficiently and very detailed oriented. Plese advice as I need help desperately!!!


----------



## CMORGAN (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you are with the job searching. I can't speak for the L.A Ca area but here in the I.E Ca area things are the same. I have six years of experience in medical billing and auditing and have sent out dozens of resumes. There are a lot of people in these areas out of work right now. Employers have the upper hand. Have you tried doing intern work with some of your local facilities? Sometimes that is a good way to get you foot in the door. From what I have read on this forum, it also helps to network with you local chapter people if you are a member. The only other thing is to look into some agencies that deal with medical staffing jobs. I wish you luck  

Carla


----------



## joybengson (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Carla..sorry to hear about the job search is not going so well for you also! 
We all have to continue to keep looking, in hopes that the economy, especially the job  market will get better soon. 
Wow..and you even have 6 yrs of experience in medical billing and auditing and you're still having a hard time..you are actually in a better situation than me..since i am a recent grad and have no experience at all.
I will definitely take your advice and begin looking for an intern position even though it may only pay minimum just to gain experience. I will also seek some of my chapter members if they can also help in getting my foot in the door.

Thanks for your advice and help.

Joy


----------

